# Constipated puppy



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm asking this question re: my mom's pup, a 5-month old Havanese pup. She has pretty much been constipated on whatever food she's been on. When my mom got her, she didn't want a grain-free food (which is what I feed Kodee along w/raw), so I got Wellness Puppy food. She got very constipated on this (after she had finished the food the breeder sent home with her). She put her back on the food from the breeder, once she found out what is was (Nutrasource Puppy food), and it got better, but she still has fairly hard stools. I don't think my mom is real comfortable w/giving her canned pumpkin, which I suggested at one time.

Can anyone think of what could be causing the constipation? Is it more than likely her diet, or could it be something else? The pup eats and drinks fine, plays all the time, and has had a fecal done. Can't see any health issues with her, other than the constipation...

And before anyone suggests it, I can't see convincing my mom to do raw or grain-free...her vet keeps pushing Science Diet, which my mom refuses to feed her dog (yay, Mom!) 
_________________________


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

She could sprinkle a little psyllium powder on the food. (Metamucil is one brand name). It's a fiber supplement that will hold moisture in the stool. That's the same thing that pumpkin does--add fiber. Maybe sprinkling a powder might be easier for your mom? 

If she wants to try this, try to find plain psyllium (without the sugar and orange flavoring of some brands) Any health food store would have plain psyllium. A half teaspoon sprinked on the food would be plenty. 

Adding vegetables to the dogs kibble would also add fiber---a few frozen green beans would do the trick.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

With your moms little dog, feeding her a super premium food should produce a very dark firm stool looking much like a "tootsie-roll". I hope you don't think that a small compact stool is constipation, it should be that way. If the dog is straining to poop then that is different. If you can find CANIDAE dog food I would try that as it is one of the few foods that does not contain beet pulp as a fiber source.


----------

